# Anyone know any QR codes with food/candy themed paths? <3



## dreamysnowx (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking for food or candy themed paths for my town. I tried getting someone to make me my own paths but no-one can supposedly do it Dx

Can anyone link me some? thank you so much ;-; !! <3


----------



## kasane (Feb 18, 2014)

Here you go!
http://acpath.tumblr.com/tagged/food

I'm using the third post's path


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 18, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Here you go!
> http://acpath.tumblr.com/tagged/food
> 
> I'm using the third post's path



thank you  ! <33333

still looking for more <3


----------



## Piroshi (Feb 18, 2014)

There are some here that are food-related and here as well if you go a few pages in (sorta... I guess). I know I've seen a lot more, but those are the only ones I had bookmarked. I don't know if those are what you're looking for but the first one has links to other blogs in the blue box to the left that might have more paths.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 18, 2014)

Piroshi said:


> There are some here that are food-related and here as well if you go a few pages in (sorta... I guess). I know I've seen a lot more, but those are the only ones I had bookmarked. I don't know if those are what you're looking for but the first one has links to other blogs in the blue box to the left that might have more paths.


thank you for this advice~ c: x


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 18, 2014)

bump? ;-;


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 18, 2014)

bump ^_^


----------



## cheezu (Feb 18, 2014)

I use these.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Geeez... why is the image so small?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also this site -
http://potofu66.blog.fc2.com


----------

